# Evaluating new lathe options



## aksarben (Dec 3, 2006)

I am looking at getting a new lathe.  Just looking for the best features for the best price.  I am looking for a midi lathe right now, not anything bigger.

Does anyone have a idea or opinion on what are the real differences between these two lathes, they look very similar if shape an features.
PSI - Variable Speed Turncrafter Pro
Jet JML-1014VS

Also, has anyone seen the new General Midi-lathe?  That lathe looks like it could be very nice but the only information I can find on it is the web page at General.  I cannot find it offered anywhere online.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## bmchan (Dec 3, 2006)

I have the jet and like it (not VS however).  Look at the new Steel City  Mini www.steelcitytoolworks.com, I have read good reviews about their products.


----------



## pmpartain (Dec 3, 2006)

I just bought the 25-200 General from Redmond Machinery in Atlanta.  I had to call them and order over the phone.  I spoke with Brian Chastane.  I got it last week.  Normal price is 810, but right now you can get it for 529, or at least I did.  I've only used it a little, but I think it will be a good lathe.  Runs very smooth, and the headstock and tailstock aligned well, as they should.  You have to change pulleys to get the full range of VS.  There is a high, med, and low.  I don't know of all VS lathes are this way.  I think the Nova DVR gives you 100 to almost 4000 with no pulley change.  I think the website is redmond-machinery.com.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 3, 2006)

Can't help much lathe eval don't have any real experience with lathes other than ones I own... I have an older Jet 1014 (not VS) that is a very good machine... I like it.  also have a Ridgid from Home Depot... okay lathe, but pretty cumbersome to work with.


----------



## cueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I was in the same predicament as you are a few months ago. I narrowed my choice to those two lathes, I went with the PSI's turncrafter pro variable speed with bed ext. The only difference that I could find was about $150.00 and the jet allows infinite speed control between 500 and 3,900 rpm without changing belts, where the TCLPROVS has three variable speeds, LOW 650-1,450, MED. 1,250-2,800, HIGH 1,600-3,800 rpm. I do most of my turning on MED. and when I do need to change speeds it only takes about 30 seconds. So other than wasting 30 seconds of my time here and there, I have been happy with it so far. Although, if I change speeds twice a day, over the next 20 years, I would have wasted about 5 days changing speeds [] maybe I should have spent the exta $150.00 []. Hope this helps.

Douglas.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmchan_
> <br />.....Look at the new Steel City  Mini www.steelcitytoolworks.com, I have read good reviews about their products.



I don't know anything about them except what I see on their web page.  Prices aren't listed so determining if they are competetive is not possible; but the five year warranty is very impressive!!  

I'd like to see one in person, first, as it appears changing belt position may be more difficult than on some other brands.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cueman_
> <br />.....The only difference that I could find was about $150.00 and the jet allows infinite speed control between 500 and 3,900 rpm without changing belts.....



Not so.  The JET VS also requires belt changes to access the full range(3) of speeds.


----------



## samuel07 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's not VS but I like my Rikon mini lathe. Changing speeds is not hard at all. And I have used it non stop since Sept.


----------



## laneo (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got the Jet MIDI lathe (model 1014) and the matching stand. I've been very happy with it so far and haven't had a bit of trouble with it.  I didn't opt for the VS because I didn't see much point in paying the extra when you still need to change the belt to utilize the full operating range.

If I had it to do over, I'd give the Rikon a close look.  If I remember right it has a 12in swing and 16in between centers, so it can handle a little bit bigger projects than the Jet.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 3, 2006)

For what it is woth there is a seller on Ebay, Xtremediecast that is selling a vs mini lathe that resembles the Jet mini for $99.99 or buy it now for $124.99. I am considering one but with the shipping cost would be around $175.00.  I hope that this helps some.

Mike[]


----------



## fatharry (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,
       I use the Jet mini none vs and think it is pretty good. The vs option is not available to us here in UK but my advice would be to opt for vs. I know it does not take long to change belts etc but if you have ever used a lathe with vs you will know the joy of easy and instant speed control. If you have the funds you might consider the Vicmarc VL100 pro-pack (csusa). I have one of these as well and love it. A top class lathe and the steel draw in the cabinet is real handy.
Cheers
fat harry


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />For what it is woth there is a seller on Ebay, Xtremediecast that is selling a vs mini lathe that resembles the Jet mini for $99.99 or buy it now for $124.99. I am considering one but with the shipping cost would be around $175.00.  I hope that this helps some.
> 
> Mike[]



I believe eBay gets a lot of bum raps that aren't the fault of eBay but are the fault of some sellers.
So, with that qualification, beware of some of these sales for new tools that "resemble" this or that. Some real junk has been sold. Here and other forums have seen a number of sad tales of money wasted. Make sure of what you are getting and any warranties. Sometimes spending more on the name brand from a reputable dealer is much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Dario (Dec 3, 2006)

I own a Jet mini VS and have no regrets...I actually still love using it even though I have a much bigger lathe.

A lot of people talk about it not being fully VS which is true but I actually am using the middle setting and haven't found the need to move the belt yet (not even once).  Using VS is great...can't imagine changing speed manually, even if it just takes a few seconds.

The biggest thing is the cost difference...but if you get lucky (and savvy enough) you can get it on sale for $200.00! [:0]  I know I did [}]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />.....there is a seller on eBay, Xtremediecast that is selling a vs mini lathe that resembles the Jet mini for $99.99 or buy it now for $124.99......



Resembles the Jet mini...?????

1/4HP motor.....JET has a 1/2HP motor
8" swing.....JET has a 10" swing
12" work length.....JET has 14"
#1 Morse taper.....JET has #2 Morse taper
min. speed is 750.....Jet is 500
max. spd is 3200.....JET is 3900

That lathe looks like the PSI Turncrafter Plus lathe that sells for $155 +$20 shipping and has a 3 year guarantee.  Not sure the eBay deal is much of a bargain.

I think that lathe would be OK for pens and other small projects; but anything larger might be a problem. 


If you are looking for a small inexpensive VS lathe, the Wilton may be a better choice.  You can find them at retailers for less than $100 and they also show up on Amazon dot com on occasion.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 3, 2006)

Scott, my local Woodcraft carries the General. I've actually seen it demo'd and got to try it out once. It's heavier than the Jet and Delta, and is very smooth and quite, but it's not VS (but then neither is my Delta). It's a great little lathe and I wouldn't mind owning one at all.


----------



## aksarben (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, still not sure where I am going with this.  Still thinking, thanks for the thoughts and opinions. 

I really like what I see with the ads on the General 25-200.  I really am leaning towards that unit at this time if I can find it.  I will have to give a few of the dealers for General like Redmond a call and see if I can get one ordered.

The Jet is hard to ignore, its such a solid machine with a solid reputation but I really want the 12 inch swing. 

I just read a blurb in this months FWW about the new Rikon and the Steel City lathes.  They both sound nice units.  The Rikon 70-100 offers a 12 inch swing and an indexed head with a great price,$250.  The things that give me pause with this lathe is that it is not VS and I have not really heard the best things about the quality of Rikon lathes.

Scott Pearson


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I own a Jet mini VS and have no regrets...it (is) not.....fully VS which is true but I actually am using the middle setting and haven't found the need to move the belt yet.....



But, Dario, you have two lathes which gives you extra flexibility.  Would you agree with thew following??

Lots of folks like to sand and finish at a speed lower than is available with the JET mid-range.....1100 RPMs to 2600 RPMs.  No doubt you could "live" with that speed range if you are only doing pens, keychains and other small projects; but I suspect that spinning up a large, unbalanced blank for a bowl or a vase would be a real adventure.  I drill my pepper mill blanks on my lathe and the required Forstner bits require a speed much lower than the 1100 of the JET mid-range.....even the low speed in the low range is pushing it a little.

I'm not recommending one particular brand or set-up.  Just offering some issues that should be a part of the decision making process.  Every turner has a unique set of requirements and a set-up that works fine for me may be totally unsatisfactory for a different turner.

Sooner or later, someone will offer a competitively priced VS mini/midi lathe that does not require belt changes and will have a low end around 100 RPMs....or even lower.  Something like that will sell like hotcakes.....why aren't the manufacturers listening???


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aksarben_
> <br />.....The Jet is hard to ignore, its such a solid machine with a solid reputation but I really want the 12 inch swing.....



Scott:  There has been a lot of talk and clues coming out of JET that they are redesigning the mini to complete with the Rikon.  Speculation is they are increasing the swing and distance between centers to match the Rikon.  There has been no official confirmation from JET; but most folks think it is going to happen.  Supposed time frame is March of next year if you are willing to wait.  Supposedly, this redesign only applies to the std model and not the VS model; but I wonder about that.  It would be just as easy to hang the VS hardware on a 12" frame......doesn't make much sense that they would change and not the other??


----------



## broitblat (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the Jet, no VS.  I'm pretty happy with it but wish I had gone for the variable speed model.

I saw the General at my local WoodCraft store.  I didn't get to see it in operation, but I really like the looks of it, and now I want one (although I'm not ready to buy a new lathe just yet).  I especially like that it is still fairly compact in size (I have limited shop space) but you can pivot the head for outboard turning when you want to do some some bigger things.  Anyone know if it has an indexed head?


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't think you will regret it if you go with the Jet.


----------



## aksarben (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, I made a decision.  It was not easy but I am going to go ahead and get the General 25-200.  I found it for $530 plus $50 for shipping from Woodsmith.

It really has what I want with the quasi VS and the 12 inch swing.

I was sorely tempted by the new Nova lathe which is going to be released on Jan 1st at Woodcraft.  It is an upgrade/new version of the Nova 3000 lathe.  Price really shot that down for me, its going to be $999 with a promo Nova chuck.  While I think that is a good price for what you get it was really out of my price range.  

Thanks for the help.

Scott Pearson


----------



## Dario (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Randy I missed this.

I will admit that my Jet mini is a dedicated pen lathe so cannot say whether sticking in the mid range pulley setting will work for larger turnings.  That said, I find it very slow on the low setting (still mid pulley) while sanding and usually crank it midway.  Maybe I am just the odd one.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aksarben_
> <br />OK, I made a decision.  It was not easy but I am going to go ahead and get the General 25-200.  I found it for $530 plus $50 for shipping from Woodsmith.
> 
> It really has what I want with the quasi VS and the 12 inch swing.
> ...



A good choice, Scott. 

I looked at that lathe a loooooong time before it was released and still have the hots for it in a bad way.  I decided to wait a while for them to get the kinks and bugs out being brand new on the market and all.  After reading some posts elsewhere, I am glad I decided to wait a while.  I think it is going to be one of the nicestest lathes available for the $ in due time.

Keep us posted on how you like it when it comes in.  It is a honey of a machine.


----------

